# Am I wrong ?



## Hearts2022 (11 mo ago)

I been married for 14 years to my husband we have no children. My husband since the first year of marriage was stingy with me with certain things until he changed a bit but as the years went he got worse again he wouldn’t give me money and would control me and times he put me on diets that he would say I couldn’t eat fattening food because I had to loose weight . I listened to him to keep him happy because I was naive and as time went on he started to not keep jobs but would want me to work and he would stay home because supposedly he was depressed but he would take the paychecks and use them for bills . I was still supportive didn’t think much of it even though at times I was frustrated but as more years went by he started been more controlling and now he doesn’t buy me groceries it has to be only what he says and that’s it. He will ask me for a receipt and will have me take pictures of what’s in shopping cart before I buy it. He won’t buy me toiletries and he took away my cellphone I had to get one from my sister . He talks badly about me to his mother and he has all the money I earned in investment he only knows about . He also now is trying to control the amount of time I go to my sisters house and the amount of time I am on the phone. If I want to talk to my mom at midnight he tells me no that I shouldn’t do that because it’s for my health and that am not single for me to do what I want . I am suffering from anxiety I am tired of his treatment but I don’t know if I am just taking it over board with the whole phone call issue ? Because that’s how his made me feel that I am not right and I never wanted a divorce but there’s nothing in my marriage there’s no sex or anything he just controls me and I feel like a coward because I don’t know how to tell him I want out . I am hurting so bad but I need to vent to someone and I found this website and I want honest opinions. I thank you for ur time .


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Run, get away.
You can decide later if you want marriage counseling or divorce or whatever but for right now you need to get out of that horrible situation.

A marriage should be a loving supportive relationship. You do not have anything like that.

No kids? Get away from him.
Can you go to your sister’s? Or parents?

Once you’re clear and can think clearly, then decide what you want.
Fair warning… If you get away, he won’t like that at all. You’ve taken his power away. Brace yourself for the anger.


----------



## nekonamida (Feb 21, 2017)

This is financial abuse. What does he spend your money on for himself? Does he drink or use drugs? Does he buy himself expensive things? Is it possible that he has spent all of your money which is why he's putting more and more pressure on you to spend less?

You need to get out and get a lawyer ASAP if you want any hope of not leaving this marriage completely broke and owing him alimony.


----------



## Hearts2022 (11 mo ago)

He doesn’t do drugs or drink and he stays home every day and does nothing other then demand food he given to him and home cleaned and the money I earned his kept it all so he has it all in investments that supposedly he can’t get that money out of . I have no clue what bank or what investments there are but it’s all an online thing . I try to talk to him and offer marriage counseling and nothing seems to be working and I stayed all in hopes he would change and treat me better but he got worse by the minute . Honestly not having anyone to talk to is what has made it worse for me to deal with all this years and this is why when I found out about this website I decided to share and see others point of view . Thank you this is opening my eyes that I wasn’t wrong in thinking what I was thinking


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Please tell your sister. You need to get away from this highly controlling man. 
Also see a lawyer. 
Dont tell him you are leaving though. Get your sister or a friend to help you pack up a few things while he is out and go. Don't tell him where you are going.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

This guy is an abuser. It seems to be escalating and you need to get away before it becomes serious physical abuse. I agree with @Diana7 that you should get out and to your sisters asap. Leave with nothing if you have to and get a lawyer.


----------

